# Orion's first day out :)



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I woke up early this morning to spot clean his cage. I then coaxed him out of his little hiding spot. He was very bratty about me picking him up but this is our first day together. I was surprised how he relaxed. The moment I laid him on a towel that I made sure to use so it smelled like me, he started to explore. Granted, he was still a prickly fellow, but I can understand that. Every single movement made him jump and start to curl, but once I was still he'd explore some more. I have a video.

Everyone, Meet my little baby boy Orion! He looks orange, but he is a cinnamon 






At one point, he curled into a ball stubbornly and literally stayed there for a good ten minutes, but when I cradled him to my chest and started talking to him, he uncurled and poked his head free. It was the cutest thing seeing him bundled up in an old tshirt with just his little face poked out. I'm hoping I'm on the right track with him. 

Should I try some more play time this evening before his vet visit tomorrow?

Ps: He did poop everywhere. Silly boy.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I always let new pets adjust to their cage for the first week, with little to no handling. Then start the following week by handling them for 5-10 minutes and work my way up slowly.

Everyone is different, but I always go on the side of caution, so that I don't stress them out. Hedgehogs and other exotics, hide stress pretty easy sometimes.

Lots of poo is normal for most hedgies. Waking them up and having them explore their cage before handling can help.

He is VERY cute! Congrats!


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I did let him wake up,and once he started wandering his cage I picked him up.

I just was worried that his first vet visit would be a nightmare if I at least didn't try to handle him once. He seemed pretty curious once everything calmed down, and now it seems like he is more willing to come out of his home.


He is such a cutie. I am blessed


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He's cute and very orange indeed. :lol: Oh, the things cameras and lightning can do.

I started handling my little guy from the beginning. Took a few pictures when he came home and let him explore his cage by himself afterwards and left him for the rest of the day. The next day I picked him up to play a bit (when he woke up by himself) and I've been doing that every day now. I think it depends on your hedgehog. Mine really wants to explore everything, is really quick and isn't afraid at all - from the beginning he was like this. Yours seems to be a bit more shy, but I don't think it would be a problem if you handle him already.

Btw my hedgehog wasn't stressed at all, didn't even have any of the green stress poop, just the normal ones (he is quite laid back I think - first thing he did when I put him in his cage: eating :lol
This vid is from the 3th day I got him: 




I'm really curious how your hedgie looks in better light, cinnamon is such a nice colour


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

ive given mine 24 hours to adujust leaving them alone but after that ive alway just taken them out like normal unless they were showing signs they were stressed. 

i think only have them out very little for the first weeks would actually be detrimental to bonding, 5-10 minutes doesnt seem enough and if the hedgehog is okay with it why not take them out?


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! What a beautiful color! He's gorgeous! 
I don't think there is anything wrong with taking your little one out to play as soon as you did - I think it really depends on the hedgie and how comfortable he is, and yours seems plenty comfortable, so why not 

Also, I think I see wood shavings in your video? You might want to consider switching to fleece bedding, as you've a little boy and the shavings can get stuck in his boy area. Just something to think about  

Very adorable! Can't wait to see/hear more about you and your Orion


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I knowww. Woodshavings are a nono. I just wanted to mock the breeder's cage set up as best as I could to decrease the stress of the move. In a couple weeks, I'm going to get the new paper bedding for him. For now, I've been picking him up and checking him for any stray shavings trying to 'cuddle' with my little boy. He seems fine so far.

I have a vet visit tomorrow, but I'm wondering if I should leave him alone tonight or have a bit more bonding time with him.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just precious!


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you!


He started reacting more to my voice  Like when I talk he'll look over in my direction and just wiggle his nose. He is seriously the cutest little guy.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Draenog said:


> He's cute and very orange indeed. :lol: Oh, the things cameras and lightning can do.
> 
> I started handling my little guy from the beginning. Took a few pictures when he came home and let him explore his cage by himself afterwards and left him for the rest of the day. The next day I picked him up to play a bit (when he woke up by himself) and I've been doing that every day now. I think it depends on your hedgehog. Mine really wants to explore everything, is really quick and isn't afraid at all - from the beginning he was like this. Yours seems to be a bit more shy, but I don't think it would be a problem if you handle him already.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry I just noticed this.

Ori is the same. He seems very skiddish, but he isn't stressed. He is eating, drinking AND pooping just fine (I had to wash my towel.. Lol)

Here is a picture of his real color. He really is my little stud muffin. Very camera shy at the moment so sorry that this isn't the best
http://tinypic.com/r/cki0n/5


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

im not sure hes a cinnamon. he has a black nose it looks like and a darker mask?



> CINNAMON
> The quills are white, banded by light cinnamon brown.
> Almost all of the quills are banded.
> The skin on the shoulders is pink.
> ...


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Well my breeder called him a cinnamon :O What color is my little guy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like a brown from that picture. 

hes still a cutie either way 
quillos a brown


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought the same, cinnamon is not that dark. He's almost the colour of your wood shavings  looks more like a brown indeed.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for correcting me  Either way, he is my little cutie.

I'm just waiting to get a good enough picture. He wont sit still for one. Haha.


----------

